# Disaster at Teton Motor Speedway



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Arrowhead point Texas AP

Construction of Teton Motor Speedway came to a grinding halt today when it was realized that Gates (doors) weer located the exact oposite of the planned location. Owner Dave "Coach" Scott after a bout of weeping had the following announcment..

Teton Motor Speedways offical opening will be delayed 7 days till the weekend of the 15th of January I know this affects Texanadian Racing plans of testing on this track for the Goose race and for this I am sorry and offer to Drive down to Dan's track for final tuning...

In related News TM Beth Thomsett-Scott was overheard saying " I told you that wouldn't work, but did you listen? nooooooo and you call the dog boneheaded..."



Further news as this drama unfolds...


Busted Crank for Blown Piston magazine...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

D'oh!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Now that the TM has proven her point, I hope that she provides some lunches for the berated crew while they reconstruct the speedway.
Good luck!
Jim


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

T-jetjim said:


> Now that the TM has proven her point, I hope that she provides some lunches for the berated crew while they reconstruct the speedway.
> Good luck!
> Jim


Oh Jim a supply of HOOTERS wings is in order for a calamity like this...Bring them Wings on baby!

Bob...You can do it (again)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes!!! Wings are a definate part of the solution!!! And I believe Coach shall foot the bill!!! :lol: Bummer coach!! You have been waiting a long time to get the track up. Next time, listen to the TM. Even when they're wrong (never), they're right!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sort of reminds me of when I built my Laguna Seca Motor Speedway, it was a 6X6 framed with 18" sideboards. I did all the math to get it to be mobile enough to slide into my spare bedroom after it was done, but I miscalculated by 2". Instead of the 2X4 framing be on the narrow end I made it on the wide end, and that kept it from being able to make the turn into the bedroom. And ultimately lead to it's being struck down.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you on schedule to open this weekend? Us Texanadians want to know.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are you on schedule to open this weekend? Us Texanadians want to know.


Not looking good but I am off tomorrow.. So ya never know...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

It is up and running Rich came over last night and did like 4 laps before we decided to go out and eat.. few leveling kinks to fix up and one lane is being funky but cool to have a track back up even if it still doesn't fit lol...


Dave


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Coach - Show us your Tetons. How bout some pics?
Jim


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Coach - Show us your Tetons. How bout some pics?
> Jim


When I get a day off I will post up some pics..should get one this week.. anyone who WANTS to work call me I do have openings if your somone who needa day off cough cough.. don't call me.. lol...


Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Coach - Show us your Tetons. How bout some pics?


Good thing Coach is not from the French speaking part of Canada.


----------

